# 1000 watt hps for 2.5' x 4' x 8' ?



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 29, 2007)

I've got a 2.5' x 4' by 8' high closet, so roughly 10 square foot room that currently has about 12 plants. No over crowding yet, but I started them a week or 2 apart in waves.  This is my veg room and my light is on 24/7 with temps of about 85-90 degrees with 30% humitity on a single 400 watt Metal Halid light. This room is pretty good for my first grow Lacking only mylar for my walls, which I'll probly go buy some later today. I have 2 box fans mounted in the ceiling - one a puller, the other an air pusher, out of the room. Also 2 smaller fans circulating the air around the bottom of the closet, and blowing directly on my bulb and light to try and dissapate some of that heat, because I don't have a glass plate sheild =/

Now, my question is, can i pack a 1000 watt HPS light in the isometrically same adjacent flowering room. It's the other half of my closet, same size and all. I'll probly only go with 1 ceiling mounted box fan in this room. 

Is 1000watt hps light going  to cook my treelings? They are about 4 weeks into veg, maybe going to switch them over to flower in the next week or 2. Current height on average is 1.5 feet tall each atm. I want night rich light, tight compact buds and huge growth when I switch them over. So aside from an air cooled hood/bulb set up is this feasible, or should i go with the 600 watt or even the 400 watt hps?   Honestly the 400 MH i got currently is  bright as hell already and puts off alof of heat.

But the flowering stage is where it's important. And that's where I want the best conditions. Think 1000 watt HPS is too much? And secondly, is shelling out the extra $20 for a hortilux bulb worth it over the standard HPS bulb you're sent in lighting kits? Anyhelp would be greatly appreciated, I'm planning on buying my light today and finishing up my flower room.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 29, 2007)

For roughly 10 square feet a 600w would be plenty


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 29, 2007)

As long as you can keep the temp. below 90 you'll be fine.  More light = more growth.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 29, 2007)

Such a price difference from 600 to 1000w- I think I'm going to go with the 1kwatt with a vented hood. I mean the extra light penetration will def help tighten up bud production, quality, and quantity. Plus if/when I move I already have a larger light source and won't have to supplement much later on down the road. I wanted to wall mount vertical T12 bulbs maybe around the sides, but I think I'm just playing with too much heat by then. One step at a time Mr.Unsleep, one step at a time...

The only road bump I'm running into is because of the higher lumen/heat output i have to keep this light even further away from my canopy. Guess I need to read up on topping, LST, and if someone could point me in the direction of a pinching guide that would be super =)


----------

